# Officer Eric Fontes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Eric Fontes Honolulu Police Department, Hawaii

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 13, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: September 13, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile
Suspect Info: Charged with negligent homicide

Officer Eric Fontes was struck and killed by an automobile while conducting a traffic stop on Farrington Highway at about 10:30 pm.

The vehicle was stopped along the median in the left hand lane. During the stop three units responded to the assist at the scene. Another car entered the scene and struck one of the patrol cars, Officer Fontes, and a second officer.

Officer Fontes succumbed to injuries while being transported to a local hospital. The other injured officer was transported in critical condition.

The driver who struck Officer Fontes was arrested and charged with negligent homicide and other charges.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Chief Louis Kealoha
Honolulu Police Department
801 South Beretania Street
Honolulu, HI 96813

Phone: (808) 529-3111


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP sir.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

RIP


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Fontes


----------

